

Google Glass and the Segway Paradox - maxprogram
http://www.futureblind.com/2013/02/google-glass-and-the-segway-paradox/

======
Jacob4u2
How does a typo in the first freaking sentence get passed an editor, or even a
single proofread?

------
cultureulterior
The only reason Segways did not take off is the inherent conservatism of
modern society.

